# What changes did Mendelssohn make in his arrangement of the St Matthew Passion?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Also, why did he make these changes?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

http://www.musicweb-international.com/SandH/2005/Jan-Jun05/stmatthew0502.htm


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you, Iarold


----------

